# Damage from velcro rollers?



## pichu (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just started using velcro rollers because I wanted a heat free way of getting some texture into my super straight hair. It gives a great look but I'm wondering if the velcro is actually damaging my hair??

P.S. What other methods do you guys use for heat free waves?

Thanks!


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 25, 2013)

When I think of velcro I mentally hear that rip sound in my head. My hair is fine enough that I haven't tried these for fear of ripping it.

Mostly I do use heat products but when I don't want to I have used real curlers before, especially if you have time to let them dry. So much healthier for your hair because of no heat and it doesn't tangle when you take it out. On my girls I do lots of braids to get that wiggly sort of crimped look.


----------



## pichu (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah. I think even after half a week of using velcro rollers I'm already noticing some damage. For some reason I thought they were safer than heat but I guess not. I'm switching to foam rollers!


----------



## NoInsanity (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd give sock bun curls a try if you're looking for any type of body-there are lots of tutorials on YouTube.


----------

